# ^^^(2) 15" RE XXX OR (2)13.5 JL AUDIO SUBS^^^



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

i was wondering what would be the best hard hitting bass throbbing heart pounding gorilla's in the trunk ect ect ect. system?

would you do (2)15" RE XXX subs or (2)13.5 JL AUDIO subs and what would be the best amp to push them?


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I personally would do the re's


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

what type of car? be kind of hard to put two 15" re's in the trunk of a car, and have it right. i'm not a big fan of jl audio. i think its overpriced, as well as re. i would go with fi, its hella cheaper and the one i have fucking knocks! this is one 18" fi car audio Q series seeing a third of its rms power rating...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 6 2007, 11:08 PM~8056519
> *what type of car?  be kind of hard to put two 15" re's in the trunk of a car, and have it right.  i'm not a big fan of jl audio.  i think its overpriced, as well as re.  i would go with fi, its hella cheaper and the one i have fucking knocks!  this is one 18" fi car audio Q series  seeing a third of its rms power rating...
> 
> 
> *


*DAM!!!!*
that shit looks like it fucking pounds..i switch cars alot so i don't have a car that it will stay in...i just want something that pounds no matter what car it's in..i just heard the RE's need a big box so i think those are out of the question..

what else is out there/what is a good match up (subs and amp) for cars?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

one of these 15" subs in a dual two ohm...

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript

and one of these amps right here...

http://sundownaudio.com/pp1500d.html


with the right box this is all you'll need, trust me.


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 6 2007, 11:19 PM~8056612
> *one of these 15" subs in a dual two ohm...
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> ...


there is no one around here that sells that amp or subs


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

thats why you buy it offline...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jun 6 2007, 10:45 PM~8056820
> *thats why you buy it offline...
> *


x2

they don't stock the subs there made to order. :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 6 2007, 10:13 PM~8057026
> *x2
> 
> they don't stock the subs there made to order. :0
> *


Whats a reputable online place to buy subs?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

directly from the manufactor, or someone who has good feedback on ebay. i would recomend buying new subs off of ebay though. i had a bad buy one time. damn thing had a bad coil, it would play but it sounded like there was loose change under the cone. 1ofakind is selling an awsome sub on here right now, and amps to go with it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 6 2007, 10:33 PM~8057182
> *directly from the manufactor, or someone who has good feedback on ebay.  i would recomend buying new subs off of ebay though.  i had a bad buy one time.  damn thing had a bad coil, it would play but it sounded like there was loose change under the cone.  1ofakind is selling an awsome sub on here right now, and amps to go with it.
> *


What about this place? Sorry for cock blocking your topic homie  
http://www.customsoundworks.com/


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2007, 11:44 PM~8057267
> *What about this place? Sorry for cock blocking your topic homie
> http://www.customsoundworks.com/
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2007, 11:44 PM~8057267
> *What about this place? Sorry for cock blocking your topic homie
> http://www.customsoundworks.com/
> *


thats Mike Jones'(white guy not the rapper) shop he does excellent work and is a multiple time world champion and record holder..hes done alot of cars for my boys.......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 6 2007, 10:13 PM~8056560
> *DAM!!!!
> that shit looks like it fucking pounds..i switch cars alot so i don't have a car that it will stay in...i just want something that pounds no matter what car it's in..i just heard the RE's need a big box so i think those are out of the question..
> 
> ...


most any pair of 15's, will need a ported box of larger size. A pair of xxx's, you'll need about 10-12 cubic feet net space.

what kind of vehicle do you have?

Here's my xxx's, 153db, and tuned to 30hz
http://www.scalelows.com/videos/xxxcar.wmv


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Jun 7 2007, 12:44 AM~8057267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be switching cars so i don't have a set car that it will be in...i buy alot of cars and drive them for awhile then i resell them...it is going to start off in a 1987 iroc z28 camaro and from there who know's...i bet i would be fine with just one RE XXX and a big ass amp but if i'm wrong let me know i just want something to fucking pound but i'm gonna be limited on trunk space no matter what


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 7 2007, 07:18 AM~8058280
> *it's cool homie i'm wondering the same thing
> it will be switching cars so i don't have a set car that it will be in...i buy alot of cars and drive them for awhile then i resell them...it is going to start off in a 1987 iroc z28 camaro and from there who know's...i bet i would be fine with just one RE XXX and a big ass amp but if i'm wrong let me know i just want something to fucking pound but i'm gonna be limited on trunk space no matter what
> *


I ran one xxx in the trunk of my cavy for about a year, and it was PLENTY loud enough. Lemme know if you want one :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 7 2007, 08:23 AM~8058291
> *I ran one xxx in the trunk of my cavy for about a year, and it was PLENTY loud enough. Lemme know if you want one  :biggrin:
> *


i'll need a good ass amp to..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 7 2007, 02:06 PM~8060611
> *i'll need a good ass amp to..
> *


I got an amp to match em


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 7 2007, 03:08 PM~8060623
> *I got an amp to match em
> *


toss me the package deal price so i can make sure i got enough right now


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

answering the question asked...hands down XXX's will kill W7's..PERIOD...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 7 2007, 06:29 AM~8058195
> *most any pair of 15's, will need a ported box of larger size. A pair of xxx's, you'll need about 10-12 cubic feet net space.
> 
> *


actually they (xxx)do quite well with 3-4^ft net each


----------



## Deuce The Juice (Mar 16, 2006)

If your looking for that kind of power..... FI BTL 15" affordable to www.ficaraudio.com - Website
http://www.soundsolutionsaudio.com/forum/i...hp?showforum=51 - Forum im sure someones already posted this stuff and told you Fi but here it is again


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8056415
> *i was wondering what would be the best hard hitting bass throbbing heart pounding gorilla's in the trunk ect ect ect. system?
> 
> would you do (2)15" RE XXX subs or (2)13.5 JL AUDIO subs and what would be the best amp to push them?
> *


the re would have more cone 
the re can take more power 

not really apples to apples 
RE>JL


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

the JLs are sq subs so ya the re's will be louder. cheack out FI's BL line, nice stuff


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Jun 8 2007, 04:03 PM~8067540
> *the JLs are sq subs so ya the re's will be louder.  cheack out FI's BL line, nice stuff
> *


actually the xxx and w7 are in the same category... well marketed the same


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 8 2007, 04:43 PM~8068039
> *actually the xxx and w7 are in the same category... well marketed the same
> *


yeah but the RE's in my opinion (and I'm no expert) blow the JL's away...I think JL are just name..they're a good speaker but nowhere near the XXX


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2007, 03:14 PM~8072349
> *yeah but the RE's in my opinion (and I'm no expert) blow the JL's away...I think JL are just name..they're a good speaker but nowhere near the XXX
> *


the JL can perform quite well they just have an acquired sound to them....


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

the same people that makes re audio makes fi audio just like tha same people that makes coke cola makes sprite. i would go with re or fi audio because i think jl audio is to overrated.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jun 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8073245
> *the same people that makes re audio makes fi audio just like tha same people that makes coke cola makes sprite.  i would go with re or fi audio because i think jl audio is to overrated.
> *


No, RE and FI are not made by the same people, you are slightly confused on that


----------



## supermanmike1220 (Mar 30, 2007)

i cant say i ever seen any of these fis or res because theey are not common down here at all...it is mostly...jl.... rockford...kicker...bazooka..lightning audio...pioneer...

i ran two jl 13.5 w7s on two jl 1000s and it was hitting incredibal decibal levels...and i hear that these xxxs are on that same level...so either way you win...just make sure you have the power to run it all and the watts to power the speakers correctly....

From what i hear the 15 xxxs would pound a lil harder while the jls would have a little clearer bass...i cant say i know from experience though..

jl would probably break your bank before re would though so they would probably be a good decision.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jun 9 2007, 07:17 PM~8073245
> *the same people that makes re audio makes fi audio just like tha same people that makes coke cola makes sprite.  i would go with re or fi audio because i think jl audio is to overrated.
> *


Scott Atwell was the owner of RE, he sold the company to USAmps and made a nice chunk of change. He started up Fi and is still making great subs


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 9 2007, 11:31 PM~8074042
> *Scott Atwell was the owner of RE, he sold the company to USAmps and made a nice chunk of change. He started up Fi and is still making great subs
> *


how good are usamps?


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 9 2007, 08:31 PM~8074042
> *Scott Atwell was the owner of RE, he sold the company to USAmps and made a nice chunk of change. He started up Fi and is still making great subs
> *


oh ok we'll iam man enough to say i was wrong thanx for tha update homie but still think that jl is overrated


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL_@Jun 9 2007, 11:12 PM~8074189
> *how good are usamps?
> *


very good


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 9 2007, 11:24 PM~8074252
> *very good
> *


so good, it'll make you wanna slap yo momma!!


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supermanmike1220_@Jun 9 2007, 09:16 PM~8073992
> *jl would probably break your bank before re would though so they would probably be a good decision.
> *


I don't know...i ran 2 13.5's each with their own 1000/1 and my 2 XXX's with the AXE 3200's cost more but will outperform that other shit...my XXX are only 12's too..


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8075995
> *I don't know...i ran 2 13.5's each with their own 1000/1 and my 2 XXX's with the AXE 3200's  cost more but will outperform that other shit...my XXX are only 12's too..
> *


you must pay retail or bought them after the USAmps buyout


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 10 2007, 07:50 PM~8078345
> *you must pay retail or bought them after the USAmps buyout
> *


 :dunno: 

I don't pay full retail but still the shit is expensive..full retail for the 12" XXX is what a g? I paid like 850 a piece...I paid like 750 for the W7's...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2007, 10:14 PM~8078952
> *:dunno:
> 
> I don't pay full retail but still the shit is expensive..full retail for the 12" XXX is what a g? I paid like 850 a piece...I paid like 750 for the W7's...
> *


ur subs have this basket










or this one


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 10 2007, 09:46 PM~8079202
> *ur subs have this basket
> 
> 
> ...


second one..the newer model...I had those first subs but now they're called the SR or SX model I think...they hit real well too..but these new XXX's are bad ass... I had one in my X5 with stock radio and that shit was crazy so now we're doing 2 in my Excursion with 2 US Amps AXE 3200's...upgrades alternator and a Batcap battery 9600 amp I believe...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jun 9 2007, 09:31 PM~8074042
> *Scott Atwell was the owner of RE, he sold the company to USAmps and made a nice chunk of change. He started up Fi and is still making great subs
> *


I think this is wrong...I was just talking to my installers about this and they said Scott was not the owner but a design tech...and that he makes all the Fi shit at home in his garage in Vegas..one man operation.. :dunno:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 11 2007, 04:57 PM~8083931
> *I think this is wrong...I was just talking to my installers about this and they said Scott was not the owner but a design tech...and that he makes all the Fi shit at home in his garage in Vegas..one man operation.. :dunno:
> *


definetly far fetched.... 

he probably designs his shit at the house, build proto-types and such, but he's not the only guy glueing and placing these subs together. There's a team that do it.

hell, ascendant audio's new stuff is suppose to be be made in FI's build house. Im sure Scott isnt gonna be building FI's woofers and AA's woofers all out of his garage solo...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Jun 11 2007, 01:50 AM~8080341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your installers are very wrong he owned half of the company and he was the brains behind the subs..... he doesnt build the Fi subs at home either tell your installers to get better info


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Jun 11 2007, 04:35 PM~8084193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the saga continues..I don't know shit about any of this...I read what you guys say and tell them...we were just sitting around and I told them what was being said...


----------

